# working in an outline, question from a novice



## AmyHack (1 March 2013)

Hi guys,

I have a bit of a stupid question, which I am afraid to ask anybody horsey incase they think I am utterley stupid and rediculous. Anyway, I want to ask so I thought it best to do it on here as (hopefully) you won't judge me, and more importantly I can't see your reactions!!

Anyway, I know it is very important to get your horse working properly in an outline. I'm still working on getting it, and its taking a lot of practice, even on well schooled horses in my lessons, but my question is, why do they need to work in an outline?

I'm in no way saying they shouldn't, but I'd be greatful if somebody more experienced than me could just go through the benefits of it. I know they soften up - so is it maybe it is then easier to ask them to do more things?

Only, if you don't ask your horse to move a certain way, it will just move in the way it always has done, so isn't it more natural for the horse to decide how it moves?

Again, I do not want to offend anyone, or go against the entire equstrian world and make a fool out of myself. It is just an innocent question from a novice, so please don't be harsh in your replies!

Thankyou.


----------



## Kat (1 March 2013)

Wherever did you get the idea that HHO won't judge you?  

 

Anyway to answer your question, it is important to get a horse working in an outline to support their back. When they are in an outline all their core muscles is the back and stomach are working to support the spine, and the rider is sitting on a band of muscle. It is like safe manual handling for horses! 

If you think of the spine as a bridge, a horse not in an outline is like a bridge with a flat road going between two legs, not very strong. A horse in an outline is like a suspension bridge, as well as the legs at either end there are cables (muscles) supporting the full length of the road (spine).


----------



## 4x4 (1 March 2013)

Funny though the way some of them will fight tooth and nail not to do it...


----------



## TrasaM (1 March 2013)

Hi.. Am Also a novice and not a stupid question at all in my opinion. When you watch a horse moving about without a rider on it's back it is usually balanced and moves correctly. If you then add a rider the horse has to accommodate this additional weight. If the rider is unbalanced then the horse will tense it's back and resist by raising it's head and hollowing it's back. It's weight then transfers onto it's front end even more. Hence expression ' on the forehand' . If yiu try to sit a trot when the horse is moving like this it will be quite hard to do and bumpy which in turn causes more discomfort for the horse who by now will feel like it's trying to run out from underneath you with it's nose in the air
 When the rider is balanced and moving in harmony with the horse it makes it easier for the horse to move and become more rounded or balanced in it's outline. You will feel much more impulsion from behind and the trot will feel more like you are being scooped forward rather than being bumped upwards. At this stage the horse should have it's neck a little lower and the head should be vertical rather than having it's nose poked out in front if it.

There are very large differences in opinion as to how you achieve this depending on what school of thought you follow.


----------



## Kat (1 March 2013)

4x4 said:



			Funny though the way some of them will fight tooth and nail not to do it...
		
Click to expand...

That is because they need to use muscles that may be weak, and at first it will be hard work for them and might make them ache. It is just like us, we know that engaging our core and holding our back straight while bending from the knees is the safest way for us to lift, but how many of us bother to do it? Most of us are a bit lazy and do it the easy way even though in the long term we would avoid strains and injury by doing it properly.


----------



## Pippity (1 March 2013)

Just because it's natural, it doesn't mean it's right.  How many of us tend to slob around with arched back, butt stuck out, and sloping shoulders, rather than going to the effort of standing up straight and pulling our pelvises up?

But it certainly feels better to stand up properly, and it makes it easier to get the full use of your muscles.

It's the same for a horse - except they have to cope with us bouncing around on top, as well.


----------



## Booboos (1 March 2013)

Horses are naturally more balanced, and if they are not particularly balanced then natural selection takes over because they may drop behind the herd, have lameness issues, etc.

When we break them to ride or drive we disturb their natural balance and the aim of riding is to re-create this feeling of balance. The horse has to be taught to work the right muscles to be able to support the weight of the rider.


----------



## mandwhy (1 March 2013)

Ooh I liked Kat's description


----------



## AmyHack (1 March 2013)

Thanks guys,

These are all really great explanations. I'm glad I asked as I've learnt a lot just from reading your posts  much appreciated!


----------



## Mondy (2 March 2013)

Honestly, you're not stupid for asking; your instructors are stupid for not telling you. 

I can recommend reading all (yes, I mean all) of the material here: http://www.sustainabledressage.net/collection/natural.php

The articles on Rollkur and false collection are still very good.


----------



## Cortez (9 March 2013)

Very good questions, well done for thinking about it. Working in an outline is necessary for the horse to be in the best possible posture to carry the rider. This is most important when the horse is doing the more gymnastic excercises, like show jumping, taking tight turns, doing difficult maneuvers as required in dressage and so on. Think of the difference between just slopping along, and ballet dancing: that's the level of posture and muscular control needed. If we ask the horse to carry us, and do complicated things, we owe it to the horse to show him how to do it without hurting himself. No, it's not natural, but carrying a rider isn't natural at all either.


----------

